# Fox/Specialized Remote Mini-Brain - Service Manuals?



## Boise_pedaler (Mar 7, 2005)

I've had it with the LBS "Mechanics" and their half a$$ work! I'm Typically a "Do it Yourself" guy, however, because I was primarily a Roadie and this is my first FS, as well as hydraulic/disc brake bike, I decided to take advantage of the LBS 1yr free labor offered as a perk with the purchase of my new bike. Unfortunately, every time I've taken my bike in, it's returned in worse conidition than before I brough it in. (cough cough George's Cycles! cough) and have searched out the internet for repair information on every component of my Epic Comp in order to repair my bike myself. I've found basically everything I need with the exception of repair/service information for the "Brain". Anyone know where I can obtain this info?

Thank you


----------



## Life_livin (Jun 16, 2011)

Sorry I can't help you with the info but I feel your pain with the lbs service, I look my bike in to get the rotors trued because it is free but i got it back and the rotors were worse and my brand new grips were black with grease and my calipers were scratched and both front and rear brake cable end caps were missing. I'm never going back there for repair service again.


----------



## Boise_pedaler (Mar 7, 2005)

Sounds very similar to my experiences. It's the little details of the work, or lack there of, that drive me crazy. Things like brake pads rubbing the rotor after having the brakes bled. Safety clips not reinstalled on the brake pad mounting screw. Front D wont shift properly after "service" when zero problems prior. I had my tires made tubeless, paid $70 for a Stan's kit and had to ask for the remainder of the bottle (Half!) which wasn't returned with my bike. 

At the very least, please do a better job than I can do in my garage! 

:madman:


----------



## Shalom (Nov 7, 2008)

For anything to do with the brain, we were told to remove the unit and send it in to a Specialized nominated suspension service centre.


----------

